# what is wrong w/ me?



## suicidalhyena (Feb 27, 2016)

this problem has been happening for about 10 years. after i take a sh*t theres a fecal odor that randomly bursts for many hours after the bm. its not a fart cause when this fecal odor happens ill fart right after for testing and the fart smells like fart and the fecal odor smells not like fart but like fresh sh*t. i wipe my ass for testing and the toilet paper is clean. the odor is different w/ different foods. i went hardcore turkey mode and ate only turkey and water and had random turkey odor bursts. i ate nothing but coke vanilla for testing and had random coca cola odor bursts. i ate cookd vegetables and would have random rotten vegetable odor bursts.(of all these tests,, many hours after the bm this would randomly happen)

the only moment of clarity i've had is when on antibiotics,, but a specific antibiotic ( i dont remember the name ). during the entire duration of taking the antibiotic i could eat anything i wanted and the odor bursts never happened ever, and i felt amazingly normal, clarity w/e. one or two days after the antibiotics ran out i was back to the same old problem. i asked my doctor if i could be on the antibiotic forever cause it made the ibs bullsh*t and the odor bursts dissappear. she said no.

in case wondering it was an antibiotic for sinusitis that doctor guess i didnt have. 2 different antibiotics used : im only guessing :Augmentin (dont think it was this one that worked) and the other one that did work.

theres the basics


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey , You`re not alone , I have a very similar problem. Stay strong


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

"what is wrong w/ me?" I think probably everyone who visits this forum thinks the same thing. It may be a sphincter problem whereby the internal or external anal sphincter is releasing odors when it shouldn't, so you smell like whatever is in your colon at the time.

I have gone through fecal (not for a couple of years, though, thankfully), ammonia, fart, rotten fruit and various other smells over the years but at the moment just fart smell, which I'm sick of.

Last year I seemed to be having some success with kegels in that they reduced the smell a bit, but I would have to do upwards of 70 a day and it was getting painful. At the moment I'm using a kegel NMS machine to try and get some improvement but I've seen no improvement in smell in four weeks. I'm wondering whether kegels are the answer or maybe something like stimulation of the sacral nerve, sacrum or perineum. I've read that the sphincters are controlled by these nerves, so maybe stimulating them with TENS/NMS units - and possibly in combination with B12 or some other supplements good for nerves - will lead to some improvement.

I have been reading articles on PubMed about fecal incontinence (and also gas incontinence) to get a better idea of the methods of treatment for these conditions - assuming this is what I/we have. Here's one of them:

*Home electrical stimulation for women with fecal incontinence: a preliminary randomized controlled trial.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25619464


----------

